# How to roof a small shed????



## rredogg

seelncars,

There are instructions printed on the packaced shingles that will give you a good idea how to begin roofing.


Best of luck, rredogg


----------



## vinman

I'm going to be doing the same thing as you as soon as I finish roofing my house.
I'm not a pro but I have learned a lot and I have spent all summer so far on this project. 
Anyway, onto your question. This is only my opinion. My shed is also 8 x 10. I am going to remove the old shingles and replace with new. The reason is (again, just my thinking) that my shed roof is not built as heavy duty as the house and shingles weigh a lot. I don't want the extra weight, especially when it snows and I also don't want all the extra nails sticking through the roof.
If your shed just has shingles on the wood, you might want to consider putting felt paper underneath and drip edges on the eaves and rakes to help the water fall away from the base of the shed.
To help answer your how to questions. Yes, you would start at the bottom. It's the same as roofing your house. 
you would first put a starter layer at the eaves and along the rakes (the rakes are the sides). You cut the tabs off the shingles and nail them down with the adhesive closest to the edge. This "glues" the edges down. Or you can buy a box of self adhesive starter shingle strip which does the same thing except you don't have to nail or cut tabs off. It's just a long strip that you cut to length. It's a good practice to do this even if you don't tear off the original shingles.
Now I'm picturing my shed and I would work left to right.
Start your first course at the bottom and let the shingles hang over the eges about a 1/2" to divert water away from the shed.
When you start the second course you would cut off a half of the first tab so that your first shingle of the 2nd course is now about 30" wide. This is done so that the shingles shed water and don't allow the water to go down one continuous groove or line and penetrate into the shed. Usually the shingles come with a little cut on the opposite side of and in between the grooves to mark the line for you to cut. 
The next course, you would cut off a whole tab which would take off another 6 inches on the first shingle and so on up the roof.
After both sides are done, you cap the peak. You take some shingles and cut between the grooves so that you now have three single tabs out of one shingle. You fold the tab in half and nail each side of the peak, nailing near the adhesive line. You then fold the next tab in half and lay that over the first cap so that it covers the nails you just hammered in and nail that cap, and so on down the line. When you get to the last cap, the "ugly" section will still be showing. trim off the good section off another tab and cover the "ugly" section with it. nail each side of the good section and cover the nail heads with a sealant. These should be the only exposed nails. (but not exposed, because you just sealed over them)
I hope this helped and if you know a lot more, I hope this wasn't too long winded, and it's a little late so I hope I made sense.
And yes, there are instructions and pictures on the shingle wrapper, usually on the inside.
Good luck. :thumbup:


----------

